# Calaveras-Choke Report



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Fished both lakes this week, most fishing on Choke.
Fishing was good to excllent on both deep and shallow.
Wednesday fish with repaet guest Joh Levi and had a blast with ol' sergeant major.
Good times.
John with his 25 








Wnet out with fellow guide and good friend David Crews and some boys from his hometown for a 2 hr fishing trip..dunno how many we caught but told the boys I'd post it up on the forum for em'. Had a good time.









Thursday I got to fish for bit with good firend and partner in crime and TFF celebrity Uncle Jess....had a good time ribbing and fishing and got us some fish for the freezer.








Friday Chuck & Tom Dewey. We had a blast catching blues with slip corks the entire day moving around. Got off the lake around 1200 with 50 fish. 
















Saturday- Calaveras - Marcos & son Nick
Had a great time watching father son work 50 fish into the baot by noon. Good times.








Sunday- Calaveras- Issac,Micheal and dad's. Did alot of boat riding for the boys and some fishing inbetween...lol..good morning and left the lake with 33 fish for the morning to fry up for Michaels b day.








It's about that time of year for night fishing, can fish most any night on braunig or calaveras.Lotta fun watching those lighted corks go under. Give me a call and find out what it's all about...Tight lines
Cliff


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Sunday-Calaveras
Fished with Repeat guest and former Texas A&M Football stud Aldo DelaGarza and wife Leann. Had great time watching them work fish into the boat and enjoyed watching Leann catch her first catfish. 50 fish limit before the sun got too high.








Choke- Matt,Sharon & Charmaine Cestahowa,Tx
Charmaine visiting from Georgia to see the folks. What better way to spend time than fishing. Ended the day with 75 fish for our efforts with most of the fish coming from 4-5 ft of water.








Majority of the fish are still coming shallow and on Marv's Cheese Bait. 
Glad the winds laid down enough to get on and off the water this weekend.
Tight lines
Cliff


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go Cliff, good fishing and good fun

Where did Uncle Jess get that cap he is wearing, he he he
Fishing with Jess always a fun time.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Obie, I know..lol. Jess is as good as they come. PLus he keeps me on my toes....not to mention the chronic side pains I get. 
Hell of fishermen and proud to call him a friend.
Thanks Obie
Cliff


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

First night trip of the season..Calaveras
Chuck & Mark joined me thrusday evening..
Fishing was hot at first stop and we moved around a bit after the wind picked up. Got pretty choppy but fish still ate the same.Fishing shallow with marvs cheese bait
Hd a great time and was fun watching those bobbers go under at night.50 fish limit by 1000pm Thanks Gents








Friday afternoon fished with 6 year old Hondo for hsi b-day with grandpa and joe. Ended the afternoon with 43 fish for the fry and Hondo was a blast to fish with and kept me on my toes with questions..too fun.
















Sunday -Choke with B in law, Jake. Had a good time even though we hit the lake late around 1000...got off around 1 before it got too hot with 40 blues/channels mix. Jake got into a rare breed of small flying blue cats. Always the adventure when we get together.
















Most fish still shallow for now and coming on Marv's cheesbait....good times. Have some dates available for July, night or day, let me know.
Cliff


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Way to go, Cliff. Glad to see you are still knocking 'em dead!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Is that the same Uncle Jess from 360Tuna? I love reading his posts. Must have been a hoot fishing with him. Great photos!


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Matt, hoping to see ya out there one day!

Rainbowrunner- it very well might be. Jess gets around and is well known, so it wouldn't suprise me one bit

* Had a cancellation for this sunday at Choke- If your wanting to catch some fish this week, give me a call, will make a deal to fill the date
830.822.7064


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Braunig-Friday evening fished from 4- 930pm. Fished with Mr.Levi and fishing was tough. Water temp was 99 and fish weren't doing much. Fished for 5.5 hrs for 6 fish before calling it a day. Fish ranged from 3-6 pds but were hard to come by. Hard evening of fishing. Fish were caught on cheesbait and shad.

Choke- Saturday James & Wade
Fishing was much better a little farther south. Had a good time fishing with guys. 50 fish limit before it got to hot. Caught fish from 45 to 14 ft of water on Marv's cheese bait, cut carp and perch. Cut bait fish caught on Team Catfish Circle hooks.








Sunday- Scott,Nicolas, Keith "5 more minutes"
Picked up where we left off on saturday. First stop put 20 in the cooler and fishing was hot. Next stop after catching a few I was ready to move and Scott asked to give it 5 more minutes, well 30 minutes later we had another 40 something fish in the boat. Little patience paid off thanks to Scott...lol
Ended the morning by 1130 with 75 fish limit and alot laughs later.
Good times, good people


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Calaveras-
Tuesday got to spend some time with good friend and fella guide Bobby Kubin while he was visiting SA. Bob and I got on some fish and he guided me for a bit, putting us on 50 fish in two hours fishing shallow with c rigged cheese bait, all fish released to fight another day. Had a great time Bobby and thanks. Was fun!
















Wed- 
Harold,Alex,Eric and Kyle joined me again this summer for their summer time catfishing trip. Howling wind made it a little squirelly but we made good. Fished from 5-830pm catching 52 fish to take back to the house. 








Thur- Chuck & Tommie joined me for some early evening cattin'. Wind still blowing good outta the SSE , we knew where to head. Fished from 6 - 915 catching 50 fish limit to replinish the freezer from the officer fish frys. Awesome evening on the water, fish from 1-5pds with a one over 5 released.
















Friday- Chris, Nick, Forrest
Wind was still howling pretty good. Got on fish and stayed on them ending up with 66 channels.









All fish caught on cheesebait fished under a bobber and tightlining shallow.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

CHoke Canyon 18,19 July
Fished with Tom,Butch & Chuck on friday and had a good time. Found fish from 11-15ft of water. Always fun with the guys giving jabs back and forth to each other and Chuck didn't sling any body this weekend either...alot laughs and alot of fish = Great day on the water.

Ended the day with 73 fish before steaks were calling our names.









Sat- James & Wesley got a late start around 1000am. Wasn't too worried about it with the full moon but was more worried about it with Wesley and the heat. Good Lord gave us some cover for about 3 hrs and that's all we needed, taking home 50 fish by 100pm. It's a real treat to see Wesley get outside and catch fish, makes it that more special.








All fish coming on big marvs cheesebait fishing 11-15ft.

_I have this saturday (26th) open for either calaveras,choke or braunig, night or day and of course have weeknights available as well for those wanting to beat the heat after work and do some catchin'._
830.632.5964
FIshed with Don, Jim & Tom of San Antonio,tx. KNew we had a window to fish but thought it might last longer than 3.5 hrs before the storms hit us. Fished from 11-18 ft with big Marvs, and Secret 7 finding 49 fish by noon before storms came through. Got off the water in time before the sky opened up. Fishing was good while we could fish, wish we could got in some more but had fun none the less Always the adventure.








Calaveras last week


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Way to go, Cliff! Looks like some good times for all!

Amy and I went out to Braunig on a spur of the moment trip Saturday evening. We put 22 nice ones in the boat between 8:30 and 10:00 PM fishing along a wind blown shoreline. Once the moon started getting high, the fishing seemed to shut down. It was beautiful evening with the full moon and nice breeze. We had a blast! We are going to try run out there again this afternoon... 

I will try to take some pics this time!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go Cliff, beat the heat, name of the game, the fish are doing it too. Good trips.


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

*Way to Go Cliff!*

Nice pics! Cliff! Congrats! My son Nick keeps asking me when were going fishing with his friend Cliff again! Marcos


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

MAtt- that's good to hear about Braunig.I've neglected her so far this summer. Need to keep up on it. Hoping to get out there again soon.Wife is gone for a couple days on business...might need to get out and find some fish.

Weldon, beatin' the heat is right. I hear ya. I got a top for the boat but it don't do no good without any wind sometimes...lol
Some big bad channels yall been catching out at fayette!

Marcos- anytime, I'd love to have yall back out. Nicholas is a fine fisherman and a pleasure to be around. Your a blessed man with that boy.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

We are getting ready to head out there again in a few minutes. I will let you know how we do!


----------



## clean air (Apr 12, 2008)

Yall wearing out some nice size eaters down there.Is ther any crappie in all those trees in the water?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Clean Air- yes there is crappie, however I rarely see many people targeting them. A good crappie fisherman should be able to wear them out.Lots of timber down there in a variable of ranges.

MAtt- how'd it go bud?
Gonna do a little fishing for some yellas with r/r tommorow night on dunlap. Weather permitting....


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

They weren't in the same place as they were on Saturday. Only ended up catching a few. My wife was more into relaxing than chasing fish, so we just stayed in one place. She read. I fished. We still had a great time!

I guess you know they closed the ramp at McQueeny. It is basically a private lake now. That really bites! I am going to miss fishing out there.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Ya, I know. I got access to a little place to launch a jon over there but rarely have the time...I'm gonna miss it as well....supposedly GBRA and TPW are working with some org's trying to get access to the public....but you know how rumors are...hopefully it'll work out...my guess is not for awhile..

Gonna try and hit Dunlap up either tommorow or friday night for some yellas, been couple years since I went and tried to get em' on r/r down there.
Placid is still down too...with gas the way it is...it sure makes it hard for a man to try and find some local haunts to chase our whiskered friend.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Let me know how you do on Dunlap. The day I found out about McQueeny being closed off (after trying to find a place to launch), I ended up putting in on Dunlap and fishing for a while. I ended up with half a dozen bass but didn't try for any kitties.

I really want to find a place to go crappie fishing nearby. Does Michael ever do any crappie fishing down at Choke???


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt, nah, he doesn't. Charlie Brown used to or could at least tell ya where to get them down there...he's been guiding and fishing the lake since it opened..I'll see if I can't get his number.
Dunlap- looks like Dolly is putting a damper on the ol' night fishing bit..figures wife is outta town and I got time but no weather....oh well...anyone need some live perch?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thursday night Chuck & Tommy joined me for some evening fishin'. Got on the water around 7pm and fished till 11 with high winds outta no where. Fishing was a bit slow even with the wind but we had fun nonetheless with Chuck and Tommy giving jabs back and forth. Always a pleasure and always fun with ya guys!THanks
36 channels and 1 blue, fihsing Big Marvs and cut perch 3-8ft.








Sat/Sun Choke Canyon - special day for me...
The Perry's from Odessa. Jeremy was my driver and then gunner for me in Iraq back in the day. Avid outdoorsmen, they had no idea I was guiding a few months ago when our paths crossed. Dad wanted two days of fishing and cooking so we settled on this weekend a couple months ago and thry brought down all the brother in laws for a boys weekend out. Jeremy's every NCO's dream soldier, always wired tight in everything he does and head on a swivel and a resilient young man in less than desirable circumstances. 
We stayed at Ponchos cabins off 99 and they were nice and perfect for us, only problem I forgot my hip waders at the house to deal with the bs that was over running from all of us. Anyhow, here's the report.
Saturday got on the water about 8 and fishin' was little slow. Harder I tried to convert them from green lipped carp fisherman to catfishermen , the less the fish bit. We had 14 in the cooler by noon, motored around and finally found them ending the day and converting the guys with 62 fish. 
Caught all fish in 11-18 ft of water fishing suspended slip corks set down about 5 ft. 








(photo courtesy of David Crews Guide Service..lol thanks David :fish
Sunday was a different story- Our heads were hurting a little bit from the previous evening's chirades and cards so we didn't make it on the water till darn near 9 o clock. Planned to fish till 1200 and then come on back out after it cooled off. Well, we couldn't leave biting fish. First stop pulled 42 out and then made three or four more moves ending up with 125 blues around 2 oclock. Went a gator seeing tour for a bit then headed in. I was so happy to have it all come togther for the boys and they got to take home a cooler full of fillets to Odessa for the ladies. Planing on coming back in Oct. to replinsish their stash. 
All fish coming on Big Marvs, SECRET 7 and a few on shad/perch.
It was awesome to see Jeremy and see his family. It was also nice to convert them to kitty fishin'. :banana:
They had no idea it was like that.
Good times Good People
Russ with one on








Jeremy and his ol man








Jeremy








The Crew
Jeremy,Russ,Irv,Rusty & Derrick








Ponchos








Stir Fry Tractor disk Wok- alot of food for growing boys








Jermey & I 








Thanks gents
Will be on vacation from the 9th -13th going up to WI to see what's going on with Brett..lol...After that lets go fishing.
Seriously, have some openings for after the 13th. Weekday or Weekend.
CLiff Hill


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go Cliff, good friends and good fishing, don't get any better. Looks like they had a ball fishing your fishing holes, as usual.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip, Cliff! I am glad you were able to reconnect with your bud and show them all a good time. Be careful on your trip!


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Aug 20_Calaveras
Fished with Tom,Barbara and Christinia of Boerne,Tx . Got a late late start around 1030am and fished till 230. Fishin' was fair to good with most fish coming deep. Ended the morning with 24 fish with 13 being blues. Trip was part of Christinia's before school plans..wanted to go to Vegas and fishing before school...glad she got to do both. 
First time ever, left camera at the house....no pics today

Aug 22,23rd CHoke
Tom & Delton fished this morning...cool breeze and cooperating fish made it awesome. Fishin' was good and company better....saw black clouds coming and got off the water with about 30 seconds to spare....before it hit us..ended the morning with 50 fish limit. THanks for the grub Tommie and always a blast!








Sat- James and Wade decided to try their luck and see if we could get on the fish before the storms hit. Got on and got off by 1200 with 50 fish limit. Good times..good people
Caught fish on Cheesebait fishing anywhere from 13-23ft of water.








Teaching starts the 27th for me and football season as well....I'll be limited to weekends for most part...first two weekends are taken...next tenative dates are 13th or 14th.Fishin' should only get better as weather and water cools....
Tight lines
Cliff


----------

